# Cleaning Ropes



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My mice have peed all over the ropes that hang in their cage and I am wondering if its gona be worth trying to clean them or just buying somemore? Would it be safe to leave them soaking in some detol water and them rinsing the detol out?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a cargo net rope hammock thingy for my rats and I chuck it in the washing machine with the dog towels. Always comes up a treat.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Like what Blade says, anything ropey or textiley goes in with the hammocks, sometimes it perishes, sometimes it doesn't, but either way they smell better


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I just chuck them in the wash


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ropes and hammocks of my lot go in the wash.
I put them in a pillow case first though so nothing gets caught in the machine, I cant afford a new one til I move!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

My hammocks and rope toy's all go in the wash in a pillow case


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

u know i never thought about putting them inside a pillow case!
i shall do that from now on as before i was just throwing them in,no wonder they didn't last


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.

My mice have clean smelling ropes today


----------

